# F150 Versus F250



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Ok so I get rid of my 2004 avalanche 1500 and buy a used F250 V10 CC 4x4 per my sig. Now my wife says that the new 2005 F150 CC with the 5.4l have a towing capacity of 9500lbs. My 26rs is way under that obviously. But I know I should be concerned with the GCWR or something like that. I camp pretty loaded up, dog, two kids, wife not neccesarily in that order, firewood, bike etc.

She want a "smoother" riding truck as it is now her daily driver. But I am reluctant to go back to the 1/2ton frame. Is this new F150 frame still stronger than my 2000 F250?

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Having gone from the 5.4L in my E150 to the V10 in my E350, I wouldn't go back. The towing experience is night and day different. Fortunately, my DW loves it as a daily driver.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Schrade,

Tough question. From a purely towing point of view, stay with the F-250. It is the better tow vehicle.

Unfortunetly, for most of us, our TV has to do double duty as a daily driver as well. In that case the F-150 would be much nicer to live with.

In your case, with the 26RS, you are probably OK to go the F-150 as long as you do not load up too much on the firewood, etc. In spite of its impressive tow ratings, most comparison tests have shown that the new 150's are much happier with lighter loads.

As something of a 'in-between' solution, you might take a look at the Titan. It rides and drives every bit as nice as the F-150, but offers alot more raw towing grunt. We pull a 28RS-DS with ours, and have yet to find a mountain pass it did not gobble up!

On the other hand, you already have the F-250...

Good luck, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Why didn't you get the 2500 Avalanche?

John


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Scrade, you can look back through the threads back in September, as I went through this whole spill for a solid month. I finally settled with a 2005 F150 CC 4x4, to which I have no regrets. It was down to being between the Titan and the F150, and the Ford was offering a better deal at the time with all the incentives, if they wouldn't have been, I most likely would have bought a Titan, which is still a smooth ride, and has much more power than the F150.
From what I hear the 2WD F150 is even smoother and quieter than the 4x4, but I will leave that up to you to decide. The way I decided is I drive it around town 90% of the time, and tow maybe 10%, to which it has no problem towing my 25RSS, and I do load mine down pretty much like you do. 
I will be taking it this weekend to a little more mountaineous area, so I will let you know how it goes. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

What ever your decistion is stay away from the Ford Diesel 6.0L. If you need any more help with that just go to http://forums.thedieselstop.com/ubbthreads/ There are too many problems with that motor that Ford at some dealers has stopped working on them. They are coming out with a new 6.4L I believe but I wouldn't be the first on to buy one.

I know your looking at gas engines but it's easy and cheap to buy a 6.0L diesel from the Ford lot lately.

Bill.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

I am glad you posted that 2500Ram, I have kind of felt bad not going the diesel route when I bought back in September, but now I at least have an excuse.


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I went from a 1/2 ton to a 3/4 ton and have never looked back. I did, however, get a diesel but there is still no comparison between the V10 and the V8 or the lighter suspension vs. the heaver suspension. I too have the 26RS and just feel much better towing it with the bigger truck.

Mike


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Devildog said:


> I am glad you posted that 2500Ram, I have kind of felt bad not going the diesel route when I bought back in September, but now I at least have an excuse.
> [snapback]62804[/snapback]​


I'm sure there are some on this board with the 6.0L Ford, I'm not trying to start anything. It is a great engine when working but too many electrical and injector problems.

We have an 03 Durango that the dealer and even Dodge said no problems pulling the 26RS. I drove it home and I have never been so afraid in my life. Reese WD DS hitch installed but I couldn't get out of my own way. My DD was an older 94 Ford Bronco. I knew that wasn't up to the task so the camper sat for 3 weeks in the front of the house waiting for a new TV. Lots of internet research on diesel engines and pickups, they all have there flaws but the Ford 6.0 had the most but best in class passenger area, big selling point. One other thing we found on all Ford trucks Gas or diesel (consumer reports) is the tinsle (sp) strength on the cabs/steel sidewalls (A pillars) is at the hwy minumum standard, meaning if ever in a roll over the cab will crush, vs the Chevy, Dodge, GMC that will not.

Bill.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

No one is mentioning the Chevy. I purchased a 2005 chevy 1500 crew cab, rides like a car, pulls my 29bhs though I can feel it. I will say a 3/4 or 2500 would be better, but when I went for a stripped 2500 with the diesel, it was just about 10 grand more then the 1500 during the big sales event. Which is half the cost of the new trailer. When this one wears out in about 6 years, I will definitely go with the 2500 diesel.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

nynethead said:


> No one is mentioning the Chevy. I purchased a 2005 chevy 1500 crew cab, rides like a car, pulls my 29bhs though I can feel it. I will say a 3/4 or 2500 would be better, but when I went for a stripped 2500 with the diesel, it was just about 10 grand more then the 1500 during the big sales event. Which is half the cost of the new trailer. When this one wears out in about 6 years, I will definitely go with the 2500 diesel.
> [snapback]62814[/snapback]​


Nynethead ..

looks like we have the same truck -- I absolutley love it -- tows better then anything out there ...

throw some supersprings on your 1500 and it will make a night and day difference... i also threw on a throttle body intake and got almost 20 hp better when they placed it on one of those computer thingys...


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Without hijacking the thread and opening up a whole can of worms, I do need to clarify a couple of things. 
1. You are not going to find a different TV that will pull like the one you already have, unless you go diesel.
2. While Ford did have a LOT of problems in the early 2003 model year with it's 6.0 diesel, it has since worked out the kinks. I do not know of any "new" production engines that do not have some kinks to work out. At the risk of sounding biased (see my sig), the Powerstroke is one of the strongest motors you can get for towing







!

But the issue isn't really the motor, since you have more than enough power with your V10 right now. I dont know enough about the new F-150 to say one way or another though. My neighbor has a 2005 F-150 4x4, and tows a 29ft Holiday Rambler TT and says that he loves it. He likes it better than the Dodge 2500 with the Hemi that he had before.

Good luck with you decision







!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> Without hijacking the thread and opening up a whole can of worms[snapback]62828[/snapback]​


No worms here







Seriously, it is a great engine but there are problems past 03, why would Ford discontinue a working engine.

end hyjack.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'd stay with the 250 for the heavier duty, pretty much everything's heavier duty on the 250s.









Mike


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

My 2cents is stay with the V10 . I went from a Toyota T100 w/ a V6, to a Ford F150 Supercrew 4.6L, to a F150 Supercrew w/ 5.4L to the V10 in the Excursion and would never go back. the V10 has been around for a while and has definitely proven itself to be pretty reliable if you can stand 12mpg driving and 8mpg towing. Of course I still have the 03' Supercrew that the wife drives while I am stuck in an old dodge caravan w/ 160k miles on it. The excursion was purchased solely to be the designated TV for the Outback. Plus it matches the color scheme of the trailer. It sits all week and is only driven on the weekends. i don't think you will like going backwards on engine size.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Doubt the F150 frame is as stout as the F250. The 6.8 V-10 will pull much stronger than the 5.4 V-8. Also brakes, suspension, wheels & tires are beefier on the 3/4 ton. My F-250 4X4 has an pretty decent ride when empty, but the F-150 would probably be more comfortable. When towing, the F-250 is awesome. Just MHO.

Bill


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I looked for quite a while before I bought mine and there's a lot more happy owners of the 6.0 litre than you think. There were issues with the '03 when they came out but it seems they got a handle on the 04's. There's lemons in all of them and I have an Explorer to prove it. Biggest headache I've ever had but I have friends with the same year and they've had no problems. Bottom line is don't take everything you read as the gospel. I got rid of a Dodge that wasn't the best in the world either. I'm not a Ford fan but they had the best package available based on the research I did. I took mine to the mountains right after I bought it and with fully loaded tt there was no stopping it. Anyone who says they can't tell the difference in the 1/2 ton versus the 3/4 ton is only kidding themselves. I'd never go back after having both. As far as makes go, that's why there all still in business. I proudly drive mine around with the big old #8 license plate on the front. You know the old saying, opinions are like ______ everyone has one.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

nascarcamper said:


> I looked for quite a while before I bought mine and there's a lot more happy owners of the 6.0 litre than you think. There were issues with the '03 when they came out but it seems they got a handle on the 04's. There's lemons in all of them and I have an Explorer to prove it. Biggest headache I've ever had but I have friends with the same year and they've had no problems. Bottom line is don't take everything you read as the gospel. I got rid of a Dodge that wasn't the best in the world either. I'm not a Ford fan but they had the best package available based on the research I did. I took mine to the mountains right after I bought it and with fully loaded tt there was no stopping it. Anyone who says they can't tell the difference in the 1/2 ton versus the 3/4 ton is only kidding themselves. I'd never go back after having both. As far as makes go, that's why there all still in business. I proudly drive mine around with the big old #8 license plate on the front. You know the old saying, opinions are like ______ everyone has one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well said nascarcamper. "Anyone who says they can't tell the difference in the 1/2 ton versus the 3/4 ton is only kidding themselves."
I didn't want a brand war and will leave it at that. Every manufacture has there flaws. Dodge has tranny issues (mine's a 47re, the 48re is better I'm told, 3rd gen) and lift pump problems(2nd gen 99.5-2002 models), maybe resolved by an intank fuel pump but doubt it.

There I said it, my truck isn't perfect. action but love it.

Bill.


----------



## eyeguy (Sep 7, 2004)

I think you would like the unloaded ride of the F150 better, but, for towing I think you would miss the F250. Especially the V10 I have been towing with a 2003 5.4 Expedition and a 6% grade will bring it to Itâ€™s knees. The 05 has an extra 30 hp but it is still not anywhere near the motor that the V10 is. If most of your towing is flat the F150 maybe fine, it sure is a nice Â½ ton, you could always add a supercharger


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Doubt the F150 frame is as stout as the F250. The 6.8 V-10 will pull much stronger than the 5.4 V-8. Also brakes, suspension, wheels & tires are beefier on the 3/4 ton. My F-250 4X4 has an pretty decent ride when empty, but the F-150 would probably be more comfortable. When towing, the F-250 is awesome. Just MHO.
> Bill
> [snapback]62848[/snapback]​


We had a 2000 F250 Crew 4X4PSD and it had its share of problems.
We did however trade after 115,000mi. This was my everyday transportation.
I would not hesitate to get another.(if I could afford it) The new engine is a great upgrade from the old.

Take a new F250 for a rideâ€¦









Go big!
MaeJae


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

A while Back I was faced with a decision of do I stay with my :
2003 supercab F-150 4.6 4X4 16" rims and 3:31 gears
or move up to a:
2003 supercab F-150 5.4 4x4(off road setup) 17"rms 3:55 gears.

I am sure glad I did , 
That 4.6 with the awful gear ratio would have never been able to tow our 21rs.

In my opinion(and this is just my opinion) 
The ford 150 - 5.4 is still under powered (to even pull my little ol 21rs effectively) This is most noticable on long highway inclines and starting from a dead stop on an incline at red lights. Additionally, when I do the Tow math(which you all educated me on how to do) with just my 21rs I am barely within the 80% safety tow rules.

I have no idea how others tow anything "larger" than a 21rs be it a 23, 25 or 26rs with just an F-150 type of rig be it ford, chevy, GMC , Nissan etc..let alone stay within safety guidelines.

Sherry and I have decided before we attend out of state outback rallys or stray too far from home base we will need to move up to an F-250 type of rig (make and model choice pending). I personally would feel very uncomfortable on any sort of long haul excursion with anything less than an F-250 or like TV of any kind.

Just my thoughts
Dave


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Scooter said:


> I have no idea how others tow anything "larger" than a 21rs be it a 23, 25 or 26rs with just an F-150 type of rig be it ford, chevy, GMC , Nissan etc..let alone stay within safety guidelines.


It all depends... In the Canadian Prairies, my Av is more than capable of pulling the 28RSS. With the prodigy controller and a good weight dist setup, I have had no sway problems, braking isn't an issue and I have plenty of power for towing around town and on the flat highways.

I don't need (yet) the raw pulling power that typically comes with a 3/4 ton. That being said, we do intend to upgrade to a 3/4 ton diesel some day as we expand our camping horizons (for now, we fly - I don't think I'd get good mileage going to New Zealand this winter towing the outback







).

And for the safety guidelines, I haven't officially weighed my setup - but based on others numbers, I am under the GCVWR for my Av (13,500 lbs). I'm guessing that I'm at about 12,000 to 12,500 loaded up. The 28RSS also has a lower tongue weight than some of the other outback models (I know - there is no way it's only 460 lbs like the brochure says). So I personally feel that 20% safety margin is a guideline I can live with bending (I'm at something like 7-10%). I don't drive like I'm racing a Nascar Truck or anything like that, so I feel plenty safe.

Greg


----------

